# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: کاربرد جاوا در برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ؟

## omran.av

سلام دوستان
ازبرنامه نویسان جاوا کسی هست که برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ کار کنه. 
کلا جاوا رو واسه برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ چه جوری میبینید؟
اگه خوبه چرا تعداد برنامه هاش خیلی کمه، حداقل من تا حالا هیچ برنامه کاربردی با پسوند jar  اجرا نکردم.

من حدود 7 ساله با دلفی  برنامه نویسی می کنم. 3 سالی هم میشه به طور همزمان با دلفی سی شارپ هم کار میکنم. الان می خوام جاوا یاد بگیرم واسه مولتی پلتفرم بودنش.
می خواستم نظر چند تا از برنامه نویسان با تجربه جاوا رو هم بدونم.

پیشاپیش ممنون از جوابتون

----------


## maktoom

سلام
اشتباه شما ازونجا ناشی میشه که توقع مشاهده .jar رو دارید.
و نکته دیگه اینه که معمولا شما تکنولوژی های جاوا بیس رو مشاهده می کنید و نه فایلهای .jar که مستقیما از کد نویسی محض جاوا باشن.

----------


## omran.av

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟یا چند تا مثال بزنید

----------


## sina_oonline

من  با این جاوا رو خیلی دوست دارم اما برای دسکتاپ نمی پسندمش مخصوصا کتابخانه Swing اش  البته برای لینوکس به نسبت جاوا مناسبه اما برای ویندوز به نظرم تکنولوژی های مایکروسافت بیس از جاوا بهتر جواب میدن
قدرت جاوا روی قسمت javaEE و گستره عظیمش در برنامه نویسی موبایل و سیستم های نهفته هستش
موفق باشید

----------


## omran.av

یکی از دلایلی که میخوام جاوا یاد بگیرم همین استفاده از اون واسه برنامه نویسی در محیط لینوکس هستش.
می خوام یه مدت لینوکس کار کنم.

----------


## spiderman200700

جاوا در زمینه ی دسکتاپ تکنولوژی ای داره به نام JavaFX که به جرات میشه گفت از تکنولوژی WPF در C#‎‎ قوی تره.
JavaFX با این که در ابتدای راهه و شاید هنوز به 50% قدرت پیش بینی شده هم نرسیده، با WPF برابری میکنه و حتی قوی تره.
در JavaFX برنامه های فوق العاده قدرتمندی میشه ساخت. استفاده از CSS و XML برای طراحی GUI و داشتن کتابخانه ی شدیدا قدرتمند برای انجام امور مختلف ، باعث میشه که مقایسه Swing رو با JavaFX کاملا بی فایده دونست.
پیشنهاد میکنم حتما در موردش تحقیق کنید. چون یکی از قدرتمندترین ها در زمینه ی دسکتاپ هست.
موفق باشید

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

javaFX  فقط در javaEE  استفاده میشه ؟ دسکتاپ چطور ؟

----------


## spiderman200700

JavaFX یه تکنولوژی در زمینه ی دسکتاپ هست. البته میشه برنامه های نوشته شده با JavaFX رو روی مرورگر هم اجرا کرد.

----------


## omran.av

دوستان ممنون از جواب های که دادین
در مورد JavaFX شنیده بودم ولی یکم دیگه در موردش تحقیق کردم. بنظرم خوبه ولی همونطور که همه میگن هنوز اول راهه. اگه نتیجه نهاییش مثل WPF مایکروسافت کند نباشه خوبه.
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم . من یه دیکشنری مال لانگ من تو کامپیوترم نصب کردم که ملتی پلتفرم هست و داخل پوشه هاش تعداد زیادی فایل jar قرار دارد. ولی فایل اجرایش با Ms VC++‎‎ 6.0  نوشته شده. 
آیا امکانش هست که با جاوا نوشته شده باشنش ولی واسه هر سیستم عامل شخصی سازیش کرده باشن؟
و آیا روشی هست واسه انتشار فایل جاوا بجز درست کردن فایل jar

----------

